# z79.899 diagnosis usage for LCD L35049 Monitored Anesthesia Care



## Legacy79 (Aug 7, 2017)

Hello,
I am getting mixed opinions of when to use z79.899. I did refer to the icd-10-cm book, appendix A, and found a long list of examples of medication for each long term diagnoses code, however not finding the answer I need. The only allowed long term med usage diagnoses listed on this MAC policy are z79.3, z79.891, z79.899. Where I am I getting stumped at is the diagnosis z79.899. For eg. I have a patient where they take omeprazole [since May 2017] and have had recent procedures of ASA 00740 was rendered with MAC anesthesia type, with the latest visit the doctor recommending increasing the dosage of the omeprazole. So, for this case, I believe I can use the diagnosis z79.899. Any Thoughts and comments? I really appreciate your help in advance.


----------

